# Skills that Only an FA Would Have



## davidburton (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine is that I'm really good at guessing people's weight. Especially if they happen to be a BBW. A while ago my roommate was watching one of those MTV shows (I think it was "I used to be Fat" or something), and he said, "Wow that guy must be 400 lbs." I casually looked and said nah he's probably closer to 270. Right after I said that they showed him weighing in. 268. Ha at the moment I felt too weird to be proud.

Anybody else have this awesome skill? Or other skills that only an FA would have?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 7, 2011)

No one has ever ever ever guessed my weight even remotely close in the first shot.

But I do know some FAs who are damned good at guessing dress sizes. They're well experienced with women, though. That might be it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wouldn't know if I have any special FA skills. Never paid attention.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm good at guessing weight but I'm VERY good in knowing what movie theaters have small seats and which are more "fatty" friendly.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm good at realizing someones muscle to fat ratio or how dense or fluffy a person is.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

If only being an FA gave us special powers. That would be awesome. I'd want mind powers to change people's perceptions of fat people.


----------



## one2one (Dec 13, 2011)

Perhaps it's not exclusively an FA skill, but I dated an FA who was remarkably good at guessing the bra size of fully clothed women.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 13, 2011)

Whenever I want to know someone's weight or measurements as a guess, I always ask my husband. He is pretty spot on.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Skills that Only an FA Would Have...

I think the skills an FA should have is acquiring a solid sense on when to help and when not. That sounds simple, but it can be a very delicate, complex thing. It's finding and knowing the balance between helping when it is needed and appreciated, and staying out of it when it is not. Learning where exactly that boundary lies under various conditions is not easy. It is also a two-way thing that must work both for the fat partner and the FA.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 13, 2011)

imagine my surprise when a "geek" FA friend of mine told me that I was heavier than all the air that was stacked up on top of me (PSI). Of course I don't know if that is true, but I guess that means that I will never float away. *sigh


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> imagine my surprise when a "geek" FA friend of mine told me that I was heavier than all the air that was stacked up on top of me (PSI). Of course I don't know if that is true, but I guess that means that I will never float away. *sigh



Well, at sea level, the air pressure is 14.7 pounds per square inch, so you'd have to take a picture of yourself from above and see what sort of maximum cross section you have in square inches, then multiply that by 14.7 pounds to arrive at the force pushing down on you. 

Fortunately, though, it's not just the pressure of the air above you that keeps you from floating away; that's really gravity's job.

As a diver I can also tell you that if you descend to a depth of 33 feet underwater, the pressure on your body is doubled, at 66 feet tripled, and so on.

But enough of geekiness.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 22, 2011)

i am astoundingly good at being sat on.


----------

